# Gears of War 2



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

Anyone else looking forward to this game?? it looks fantastic and if its better than the first will definately be a very very good game.

Heres a video of one of the levels being played.


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

I cant wait till this comes out....


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

i cant wait!!!

the first one is possibly the best game every made , so number two has a lot to live up to. 

the film is coming out soon also.


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

Perfection Detailing said:


> I cant wait till this comes out....


18 days to go my friend :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Oh yes i cant wait.

Robbie


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Pre-ordered today from zavvi they are doing the limited edition for £39 :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Yer ............... Im still playing teh first one on line, this game will have to be pretty special to live up, i hope it dose, iv had it pre ordered for ages


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i really couldnt get into the first one (runs for cover lol) and im not sure i want to get the sequel.i wasn't a huge fan of halo,but the halo 3 hype machine got me and i bought it,i then realised my initial thoughts where right and it was over hyped POS lol.could be a renter.


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Its not being released on the PC


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

is it xbox/ps3 you guys play it on?


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

360 exclusive isnt it ?


----------



## kronk10 (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah xbox 360 only ! i dont wanna start a debate but the PS3 hasnt got the games to live up to the 360. By the time the PS3 utilises its performace for games! microsoft will have gone 1 step better. Its microsoft, they make ultra fast pc's there the best, and its rubbing off on its consoles.


----------

